# CONDX

## Alex Goncharov

http://www.akado.com/science/space/1...ent28597.phtml

----------


## Alex Goncharov

-  .    .

----------


## Alex Goncharov

.

----------


## UA1CEC

ua1c---  !!!
 SAC    40m !

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> ua1c---  !!!
>  SAC    40m !


 .  15   . , .   ,  RWM  4996  3  .

----------


## UA1CEC

!   40  OH,  SM,OZ !

----------


## Alex Goncharov

http://www.rambler.ru/news/science/s...566852347.html

----------


## R9LZ

RK3DKE:

  ...?
  ? Smile

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


    .    ?
03.10, 15:11 - Point.Ru

   -     ,     ,      .  ,  .      

 50         ,    ,  ,    2008      ,  Inopressa.ru     la Repubblica. , ,        ,        200        1954   241     .

   ,      .

             (NASA),    .

    20%     90- .        ,  ,  50 ,      Southwest Research Institute  - ().     .    10-12   30%    ,      NASA.

  ,  ,   ,      1000  ,      ,      ,     5000  .       ,    .

 11-        .       ,  ,  2008   ,        ,    .

    - ,   .  ,        200-300 ,      ,      .

 ,      NASA, ,     1645  1715      ,          ,     .

       .       (,   ),          .

            NASA Ulysses,      .

       .     ,       ,   13%     .

  ,          .      ,   ,    .      .

   ,          ,     ,     .

  ,  ,     ,           .

     , , ,             .

     ,  .

----------

-   .
  ,         :    DX-  QSO  28    VP6DX  c A25/DL7DF.            .        :-) ?

----------


## RW4HRE

> -   .


        " "...

----------

> ,       ....18   !
>  12    ....      !


  .   -    14.

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,   .


  20m.   .
   .
   Power and Yagi.

----------


## UA1CEC

> ,  .


   !

----------


## Alex Goncharov

http://rnd.cnews.ru/natur_science/ne...8/12/18/332381

 ...

----------


## Alex Goncharov

http://rnd.cnews.ru/natur_science/ne...9/04/02/342890

----------


## Alex Goncharov

- !

----------


## US6IQ

...

----------


## Alex Goncharov

http://news.mail.ru/society/2511065/    . ,         . ..., ,   .  .     1  .

----------


## vaay

> Alex Goncharov
> 
>    .
> 
> 
>   ,   :  " ""-     ,   "   
>  ,     -   .
> 
>  .
> ...


+1


   22 local a 21   35 wtts  psk qso c CE  ,  PY   . 
    14     -   cw...  :Super:  

 ,    :Smile:

----------


## rw3adb

> ?


1/4    2 : http://cqham.ru/slopers_23.htm ,   80,  -   LW,  ,    sirio-CB 1/2    .

----------


## ua4wk

Hello All.
 :
http://rnd.cnews.ru/natur_science/ne...9/04/02/342890

----------


## RV9CPK

http://www.infox.ru/science/universe...olncye_p.phtml

----------


## Alex Goncharov

. ... .    .

----------


## R5OE

"!",   ! 
====================  ===========



> 07.05.2009, 14:32:53
> 
>    STEREO        "" .         ,     .       Wired. 
>        STEREO ,   (Michael Kaiser)    ,     "",    .      30 .       2009        . 
> 
>           .       2009 ,      .

----------


## RZ6FE

,    ! 
 !
-               : 
-,  ,     5  ?
:
- , ,   6!
-,  ,  ,         -   ...

----------


## EW1DX

- :
_ 



          () _ 
http://www.tesis.lebedev.ru/active_areas.html
   ..   !  :!:   :!:   :!:

----------


## RV9CPK

24 
http://www.solarcycle24.com/

----------


## Alex Goncharov

-! http://news.yandex.ru/yandsearch?cl4...country=Russia
      . ! .

----------


## misha_globus

?

----------


## misha_globus

> 


    .  :Smile:  

  ?      ( 80- 90   )      . ,         88    21 .    15-20  . ,     ,    2000-2001  28 , ,       .   ,  11-   ,    -  2011-2012 .    ,   2000-2001              . 
        28    . 

P.S.    .    -  2    .     ?

----------


## ua4dt

*Alex Goncharov*
  !   .    ,  , -    .   :Very Happy:

----------


## ua4dt

> ,


 !

----------


## Alex Goncharov

"" http://news.mail.ru/society/2910984/

----------


## Bauer

.

      "" ...?

----------


## Alex Goncharov

http://news.mail.ru/society/3145531/

----------


## kvn

> CONDX
> 
> http://www.akado.com/science/space/1...ent28597.phtml


  , : The script encountered an error and will be aborted. To view extended error messages, enable this feature in .settings.php.

----------

